# weird 6mm by 2mm charging?



## Patrlck (Dec 1, 2017)

about a year ago from now i recieved a pair of blutooth headphones for christmas(side, i would recomend the headphones, they are philps SHB8750NC) however recently their usb micro b broke due to my own clumsyness. However not all hope is lost becasuse *i found a port that seems to be for charging* hiding underneath a rubber thing. *The dimentions for this soket are 6mm by 2mm*,






however i cannot find any products that seem to match the port online :'(. please if anyone knows what this connector type is then please let me know
Thank you
(first post)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is impossible to identify the port from the pics although it does appear to have the design of a mini usb
My guess is that it is NOT a charging socket
WHY would they put another charging socket under a cover
I would go with some manner of test socket as I cannot see it listed in the manual
https://www.download.p4c.philips.com/files/s/shb8750nc_27/shb8750nc_27_dfu_aen.pdf

Suggest you check all on the forum
http://www.supportforum.philips.com/en/search.php?searchid=5214072
for the model and if not post the question on the forum - what is the socket underneath the rubber cover


----------

